
Neanderthal now on Nvidia, AMD, and Intel GPUs (Clojure matrix library) - dragandj
http://neanderthal.uncomplicate.org/articles/news/release-0.6.0.html
======
dragandj
This is a major release of Neanderthal, a fast native & GPU matrix library: In
this release, spotlight is on the new GPU engine, that: Works on all three
major hardware platforms: AMD, Nvidia, and Intel Works on all three major
operating systems: Linux, Windows, and OS X Is even faster, so it is now more
than 1000x faster than the optimized Java libraries for 8192x8192 matrix
multiplication. Version 0.6.0 is in clojars Documentation and the tutorials
can be found at the usual place:
[http://neanderthal.uncomplicate.org](http://neanderthal.uncomplicate.org)

~~~
tuttifrutti
It finally works on Nvidia, so I can try it :)

------
jerry40
Very interesting, but
[http://neanderthal.uncomplicate.org/articles/news/articles/t...](http://neanderthal.uncomplicate.org/articles/news/articles/tutorial_opencl.html)
link leads to 404, I believe right link is
[http://neanderthal.uncomplicate.org/articles/tutorial_opencl...](http://neanderthal.uncomplicate.org/articles/tutorial_opencl.html)

